# Can you anticipate size by foot size?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Do you think that you can judge the weight of the Maltese by the size of his/her feet?

Lacie weighs 6.6 pounds at 2 years of age and has very delicate feet and legs. Tilly on the other hand is 5 1/2 months old and has huge feet (for a Maltese that is). She currently weighs about 6 pounds.

As her feet are about 1 1/2 times as big as Lacie's, do you think she will be about 1 1/2 times Lacie's weight when fully grown?

I hope not, but will love her anyway.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

No, you can't always tell that way. Cosy has very big feet but she's only 3.4 lbs. Toy has small feet and is 5 lbs. Both are adult dogs.


----------

